# Dvorak's Largo, arranged for 2 guitars + background ambience



## prasad94 (Jul 11, 2016)

Oddly, my instrument is the electric guitar, and it's never resonated well with traditional classical pieces unless shredding is involved. However, Largo, from Dvorak's 9th Symphony just seemed so natural to the tone of the guitar. Just thought I'd share this with you guys


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I'd be more interested in hearing that arrangement without the background ambience, with a less reverberant mix. I feel the balance is too much to the higher end with the ambient accompaniment.


----------

